# Albie is growing up!



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is Albie at 4 weeks old today. He is flying, his splayed leg has healed and he walks normally, and the only thing you'd notice about his differences at hatching is that he is still an albino (of course). Although, in that aviary with his two all-white (non-albino) parents, you'd probably never guess unless you looked closely at how pale his legs are, or how his eyes still glow red or clear in certain light. 

He is eating seeds, still occasionally crop feeding from his dad (we've never seen Rainbow, the mom, crop feed him a single time; thank goodness for Mubcupk), and seems to be a very healthy little guy. He needs to grow into his beak a bit, but he is doing so well.

Thanks to everyone who offered support, encouragement and advice when we were trying to figure out his splayed leg and other issues!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a wonderful updated picture of Albie, Mubcupk! 

He's gonna be a handsome one!

When the squeakers get older, it's the dad that feeds 'em...Mom is usually off thinking and laying more eggs! 

Sooo glad to hear he is doing well! Do keep us updated!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches from

Shi and the gang: MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe/Rae Charles


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's a fine looking youngster you got 

Testimony to your care and those who gave you support (and of course, some co-operation from Albie  )

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous youngster and a job very well done by you!

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

mubcupk said:


> ...and the only thing you'd notice about his differences at hatching is that he is still an albino (of course).


And fortunately (due to those lovely feathers) you can't see though his head anymore! 

Very cute - he has that awkward adolescent look to him.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful feather quality on this confident youngster!


----------

